# Draw Knife



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I scored a really nice draw knife tonight for a very low price. It is in excellent condition and the edge is perfect - sharp enough to shave with. It is a vintage "Greenlee". A new tool of this quality would be over $100.00. I'm pleased and looking forward to putting it to work!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done, that is a good looking tool.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There a handy tool to have around


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I have had a chance to peel a couple of sticks with the draw knife now and it works really great - I'm loving it. It takes me less than a quarter of the time to peel one using the draw knife as it does using a roughing knife and it saves the aching hand afterwards. It is a great time and effort saver.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice draw knife.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking tool. I have never used a draw knife if they are that much more efficient than a regular roughing knife perhaps I should check into one. Flexcut makes a couple that are reasonably priced.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I think you will the draw knife very useful i find it useful for quickly shaping a handle like a carigan handle.

Another tool i use a lot now is a saw rasp its a Japanese tool far superior to a wood rasp like a surform but its double sided never clogs and when you use the fine side it takes very little sanding. ideal for shaping handles and alike and tend to use it a lot for crooks and cardigan sticks.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I have never seen or heard of a saw rasp so I googled it. It looks interesting; I will have to study them more.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Great looking tool. I have never used a draw knife if they are that much more efficient than a regular roughing knife perhaps I should check into one. Flexcut makes a couple that are reasonably priced.


The advantage is the leverage and control gained from having a two handed grasp and offset handles.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been very happy with a FlexCut 5"draw knife. It works well for debarking and shaping a stick. I hold the stick in my B&D workmate.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Next you'll be building a shaving horse so you can reap the full benifits of your drawknife. Greenlee also made pretty nice chisels.

Rodney


----------

